# 3 WOODYS..



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 3, 2016)

.. have seen them come to our suet several times daily -- sometimes a pair will show.. but not this -





Yes they are alive - be sure to go FULL SCREEN -

https://www.youtube.com/edit?video_id=R6FOrEq7aps&feature=em-upload_owner


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 3, 2016)

I've never seen (or heard) woodpeckers around here. Those are very pretty.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 3, 2016)

Really nice!


----------



## wellington (Dec 3, 2016)

My parents get them up in Michigan all the time. They are a cool bird.


----------



## MPRC (Dec 3, 2016)

A 'woody' means something else around here, but I suppose a title of "3 Peckers" would have raised even more eyebrows.  

When I lived in WA all we had were Flicker's. Here in Oregon I don't see woodpeckers or flickers.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 3, 2016)

Have you ever heard one peck on an aluminum pole?
It's hilarious.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 3, 2016)

MPRC said:


> A 'woody' means something else around here, but I suppose a title of "3 Peckers" would have raised even more eyebrows.
> 
> When I lived in WA all we had were Flicker's. Here in Oregon I don't see woodpeckers or flickers.



by flickers do you mean the 'brown' woodpeckers that are some bit smaller than the "Woody/Pileated" shown here? I like those a lot too!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 3, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have you ever heard one peck on an aluminum pole?
> It's hilarious.


 
Can't say that I have but one thought he heard something in one of the main posts [ 6" x 6" ] that supports the canopy over our front deck... it shook the house!!!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 3, 2016)

wellington said:


> My parents get them up in Michigan all the time. They are a cool bird.



huge too ... the idea of this post is seeing 3 at one time.. especially one on the ground!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 3, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I've never seen (or heard) woodpeckers around here. Those are very pretty.



actually Yvonne we usually hear them before we see them - they make a loud really high-pitched call kinda sorta similar to a crow.. only 'rapid-fire' / 3 at a time usually!


----------



## MPRC (Dec 3, 2016)

Redfoot NERD said:


> by flickers do you mean the 'brown' woodpeckers that are some bit smaller than the "Woody/Pileated" shown here? I like those a lot too!




Here's a Flicker - with suet cage for scale.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 3, 2016)

MPRC said:


> Here's a Flicker - with suet cage for scale.



Do those have a 'ladder-back' by chance? we have those and what must be a sub-species that's 50% bigger.. but different shades of brown and the red on the males.. really pretty...


----------



## wellington (Dec 3, 2016)

Redfoot NERD said:


> Do those have a 'ladder-back' by chance? we have those and what must be a sub-species that's 50% bigger.. but different shades of brown and the red on the males.. really pretty...


The ones pictured are the Pileated Wood Pecker.


----------



## wellington (Dec 3, 2016)

Redfoot NERD said:


> huge too ... the idea of this post is seeing 3 at one time.. especially one on the ground!


That is probably pretty rare. The most I've seen at once was two. They used to have one that was really old looking and very big, bigger then any other we had seen before or since. That was quite a few years ago. Seen him for about 2-3 years and then we figured he died. They are quite prehistoric looking I think and remind me of the cartoon dead on.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 4, 2016)

@MPRC is this your 'flicker' ?


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 4, 2016)

@wellington .. the only other time I've seen 3 - the male has the red mustache.. he feeds his female - am thinking that may be their 'boy' below...


----------



## wellington (Dec 4, 2016)

I wish they would have made some noise. If you can ever catch that, I'd love to hear it. I don't know if I ever heard it. My parents live right next to the woods, so there's always lots of wildlife/bird noises.
They are such cool birds. Your lucky to have them.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 4, 2016)

@wellington @Yvonne G --- turn up your speakers -


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 4, 2016)

We had a few trees cut down so I screwed slabs of bark onto a 2 x 4 I mounted on one of the stumps.. they came...


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 4, 2016)

Am thinking this may be their "boy" - dad is feeding -


----------



## wellington (Dec 4, 2016)

Redfoot NERD said:


> @wellington @Yvonne G --- turn up your speakers -


Love it, thank you. I will be listening for them next time I see them. Very tropical rain forest sounding.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 4, 2016)

wellington said:


> Love it, thank you. I will be listening for them next time I see them. Very tropical rain forest sounding.



@wellington .. he was calling for his mate in that video. Look real close and you got see [ between wearing that suet out ] his beak moving with his calls. 

There's a greater chance you will hear them before you see them... we've heard them in a distance - it gives me a chance to get ready to take the pics and vids! Their approach call is a little different than we heard in the vid here.

Yes they are amazing creatures. In fact I'm sure they were the model for the old "Woody the Woodpecker" cartoons!


----------

